# Fifa 17



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Always knew ibrahimovic's nose was made for this kinda thing


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol brilliant. On another note always looking for decent club players on the PS4 if you are interested?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Dunno about decent lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As long as you don't shoot from 50 yards or try beating 6 guys in a row your more than welcome. We like to play as a team, possession football and simple x passing unless an obvious through ball pass is there. Send me a friend request (Abarth1612) and I will get you included


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

which console?


----------

